# Growing cannabis to trade or consume.



## JebbyNuLL (Jan 25, 2021)

What are your thoughts on trading/consuming cannabis post SHTF due to the general depression and anxiety that would become more common?


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Why not? Lots of people would use it for a number of reasons. Be an awesome barter item. Be a very coveted item when the lights go out. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

JebbyNuLL said:


> What are your thoughts on trading/consuming cannabis post SHTF due to the general depression and anxiety that would become more common?


Far out! Man I think that'd be cool. Uh, what was the question? Hey got anymore Cheetos?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Go for it the more stoned people there are easier to do my job. SHTF and getting high is not even on the list. Wow. Pot is so dam easy to grow they grow their own.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Is it my imagination or is this forum starting to attract a lot of drug addicts/drug dealers? In my opinion, drug addicts/dealers should all commit seppuku and contemplate the pile of their intestines lying in front of them before they meet their Maker. A lot to be learned there.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

If you do, better stock up on Twinkies and HoHos. With what they putting in them, they will stay fresh for Decades !


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Demitri.14 said:


> If you do, better stock up on Twinkies and HoHos. With what they putting in them, they will stay fresh for Decades !


The Office of the Stolen Presidency has got you covered. Creepy Joe's running mate is a HoHo and he has appointed a Twinkie to the post of Transportation Secretary.....


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

JebbyNuLL said:


> What are your thoughts on trading/consuming cannabis post SHTF due to the general depression and anxiety that would become more common?


I don't know how practical that is, energy and maintenance-wise. 
You could have customers for it, but if food and other comodities like gas are scarce, people will tend to use up their trade items for more practical stuffs! Food. Gas. Medicines. Seeds. Water.

Also, what type of people would you attract? 
Would I want to do any bartering with a drug addict or, an extremely depressed person who's on a _self-destruct_ mode 
in the middle of a shtf? 
With surviving being stressful and dangerous already - they'd be the last ones I'd wish to get within my orbit! :tango_face_smile:
I don't wanna have them coming after my cannabis! They'd assume there's more where that came from. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The more stoned they are, the easier my job is.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I doubt there will be many stoned raiders....lol


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I assume oregano would be even more rare and worth more... and salt.... ever try to grow salt? you do you..... I will prep practical items, and leave the drugs as bait for the "targets"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Drug gangs kill each other now over dope.
Just think what they’ll do when their supply drys up because of SHTF and they find out you’ve got some.

Besides, when the chips are down, those with clear heads will prevail.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Is it my imagination or is this forum starting to attract a lot of drug addicts/drug dealers? In my opinion, drug addicts/dealers should all commit seppuku and contemplate the pile of their intestines lying in front of them before they meet their Maker. A lot to be learned there.


 Getting and staying high even over powers sex over time. This will start a big argument. In treatment for those with PTSD , being stoned is not a treatment but a cover up . often leading to addiction and more problems in the persons life.
But we are not suppose to say that. So party on get high avoid the issues of life.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

There's a reason why some drug lords forbid their members from using.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Plant some down range as bait.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Plant some down range as bait.


That's kinda funny right there!


----------



## JebbyNuLL (Jan 25, 2021)

charito -

I would probably sell it to other communities of preppers hopefully to set up trade lines for resources that I need. I don't think many people would grow cannabis making it a rare and expensive commodity making it very lucrative. Cannabis can also be used as a medicine to calm people who are injured or stressed, both of which would be common. Also, cannabis is legal in my state thankfully so I can grow it. I would try to avoid drug addicts as they might get desperate and I don't want them to know that I have their drugs. Energy isn't an issue as I have surplus energy as well so the extra energy spent on something other than food wouldn't hinder my other crops.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you really want a cash crop that will be good for trade, go with coffee.

If you have an unreasonable desire to go with pot, at least put up the front that you "know they guy" who grows it, and can act as a middle man to get it.
Never be "the guy" who can get things of questionable demand. You get too many dangerous people looking at you.
Always be the go-between for "the guy", even if the guy is actually you.

This advice can save your neck.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Plant some down range as bait.


 Make a good range marker


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

JebbyNuLL said:


> charito -
> 
> I would probably sell it to other communities of preppers hopefully to set up trade lines for resources that I need. I don't think many people would grow cannabis making it a rare and expensive commodity making it very lucrative. Cannabis can also be used as a medicine to calm people who are injured or stressed, both of which would be common. Also, cannabis is legal in my state thankfully so I can grow it. I would try to avoid drug addicts as they might get desperate and I don't want them to know that I have their drugs. Energy isn't an issue as I have surplus energy as well so the extra energy spent on something other than food wouldn't hinder my other crops.


 You know little about it. grows like weeds . In my life time there was still large amounts of it here from war time hemp production and yes there was stuff with THC in it. Not the high grade stuff some sell now days but it will grow freely .


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

I don't drink _anymore_ or smoke anything, but I do dip the hell out Copenhagen. My brother grows his own tobacco and gave me some seeds, I figure in a SHTF I'd rather have the seeds just in case. I think the same would apply to pot. A hand full of seeds would be a small investment now that might payoff big some day.

I don't like being drunk or stoned but I can think of a few scenarios where a little ganja could take the edge off of someone's suffering when high powered prescription meds aren't an option.

If someone wanted to stock up on a few seeds for the devil's lettuce, where might they find some? ...just asking for a friend


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

NMPRN said:


> I don't drink _anymore_ or smoke anything, but I do dip the hell out Copenhagen. My brother grows his own tobacco and gave me some seeds, I figure in a SHTF I'd rather have the seeds just in case. I think the same would apply to pot. A hand full of seeds would be a small investment now that might payoff big some day.
> 
> I don't like being drunk or stoned but I can think of a few scenarios where a little ganja could take the edge off of someone's suffering when high powered prescription meds aren't an option.
> 
> If someone wanted to stock up on a few seeds for the devil's lettuce, where might they find some? ...just asking for a friend


Apologies, my friend, but your last question should not be answered here.
While it's safe to talk about the merits of growing this crop in SHTF, it's a step in the wrong direction for the forum to start discussing actual dispensary.
We span too many states, and the substance is still federally restricted. I'm sure your answer is out there, but it should not be provided here.

:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Drug gangs kill each other now over dope.
> Just think what they'll do when their supply drys up because of SHTF and they find out you've got some.
> 
> Besides, when the chips are down, those with clear heads will prevail.


We're talking about weed here not heroin. Since it became legal in my state you can't go anywhere without smelling it which means a lot of people are already growing it. Not sure it would have a whole lot of value in a SHTF scenario but I don't think anyone would have to worry about "drug gangs" showing up and killing you for it. Also it's very easy for anyone to grow themselves. And no I don't use it. I did when I was younger but not anymore. I'd be a lot more worried about people who have been drinking than people who have been smoking.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

JebbyNuLL said:


> What are your thoughts on trading/consuming cannabis post SHTF due to the general depression and anxiety that would become more common?


Sounds like a heck of a good plan to me. Its the biggest cash crop in the world. Holler is you need any tips. I used to know some hippies who knew how to grow it right. lol. I'm prepped to barter Root beer...Ginger Ale and cigarettes. In fact if you was currently in business we could do some barter cause I have geriatric old pals who love that stuff like a hog loves slop. Keeps us posted and send free evaluation samples. Have you got Slippy's snail mail addy?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Far out! Man I think that'd be cool. Uh, what was the question? Hey got anymore Cheetos?


Glad you mentioned that. I got Bouban in the skillet and forgot about it. Bet its done by now. thanks.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nick said:


> We're talking about weed here not heroin. Since it became legal in my state you can't go anywhere without smelling it which means a lot of people are already growing it. Not sure it would have a whole lot of value in a SHTF scenario but I don't think anyone would have to worry about "drug gangs" showing up and killing you for it. Also it's very easy for anyone to grow themselves. And no I don't use it. I did when I was younger but not anymore. I'd be a lot more worried about people who have been drinking than people who have been smoking.


They sure do kill over marijuana in Jacksonville, Florida.
It is drugs and gangs that give the city the dubious distinction of the Murder Capital of Florida.

I don't live in a city, I don;t even live in a town, but there are druggies out here as well. Most of the arrests are for meth, but if they're hard up and knew you had a way to get high, it might be bad for you.

If things got really bad, I would barter nothing with anybody. There are too many evil people in this world.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Nick said:
> 
> 
> > We're talking about weed here not heroin. Since it became legal in my state you can't go anywhere without smelling it which means a lot of people are already growing it. Not sure it would have a whole lot of value in a SHTF scenario but I don't think anyone would have to worry about "drug gangs" showing up and killing you for it. Also it's very easy for anyone to grow themselves. And no I don't use it. I did when I was younger but not anymore. I'd be a lot more worried about people who have been drinking than people who have been smoking.
> ...


Yes they do kill over it, but not because it's addictive and they need a "fix". They kill other gang members who are selling it in the areas (or turf) that they usually sell in. A meth addict who couldn't get a fix could care less about weed. It's not going to do anything to help their addiction or take away their withdrawal symptoms.

I completely agree with you in that if things got really bad bartering anything is probably not a good idea. You don't want people knowing what you have even when things are going good nevermind when it got bad.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

It seems the issue will become when the killer weed becomes more uniformly legal..and the democrats tax the sheet out of it to cover their social injuneering projects...it will be too expensive to pay all the bureacrats to administer the various programs..so that will leave the locals to grow it better and peddle it cheaper than the guvment..similar to to CA and CO...so the Fedaral Law Dogs will come to kill the entrepreneurs. It will be like chicago in the 30s maybe. Only then it was alcohol.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

The *first rule of survival is to........................ not get attention to yourself,* right?

*Words will travel fast who to see for weeds. *

Marijuana may be common now that it's legal in places, but in a shtf scenario, not everyone is prepped to accommodate planting and growing weeds (just the same as not everyone is prepped for food). A lot will want a _quick fix!_

I seriously think that advertising addictive items is most likely to attract trouble towards your direction.
No, you may not actually advertise for it - but words travel fast!
And, it will be a lot of unsavory characters who'll most likely come knocking at your door.

But, if you're ready and prepped for _aggression_....I suppose it will be a lucrative trade.
It'll be the usual "drug-dealing," only in a more desperate kind of environment. Being lucrative - some gang will attempt to muscle in.
I don't think you'll live long being on your own. You'll either have to be able to fight them off, or become someone's lap dog.

That goes for any products of trade that is deemed, _lucrative_. _PLENTIFUL._ You'll attract attention!
Therefore, plan carefully how you do your trading. Don't stand out!

Lol. I've been reading the trilogy of Cartel novels by Don Winslow lately - I'm on the third one now - that's why drug dealing
is pretty much in mind. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

This advice has been posted before but needs repeating.

NEVER be the one who has something of value to barter, better to be the one who knows someone who knows someone that Might have it.


----------



## Kanypony (2 mo ago)

Do not disclose your growth to many people. Growing is a process that takes time and involves learning, but in the end, I think it's well worth it. To avoid prosecution for a more minor offence, even a close friend can tip off the authorities. The gardai will be pleased to let your erstwhile friend toddle on after receiving an anonymous tip about your Dispensary Edmonton ALBERTA op if you are spotted smoking marijuana on a night out in town. You and your housecat are the only ones who know about the plant in the spare bedroom. The smell is a concern, but your rural setting and the carbon filter should assist.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a friend in Maine that grows it to sell to pay for his winters wood supply


----------

